# I know there are quite a few people interested in this



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

We finally launched the new site, so people know. For everyone waiting, thanks for your patience.







http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum5/HTML/000209.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Whoo Hoo! I just ordered the Stress tape, and the Music tape. Am I the first one to order? lolololHow long will it take?JeanG


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric and Mike,Congratulations on the launch of your new site







And just to say a big thank you for all the hard work you put in to do these things and help all us other folks - your truly wonderful







Just one thing though, I wanted to order some CD's from your site but I found the order form a little confusing over what sections to fill in for a credit card purchase - so I guess I've been the first idiot to visit it!Do I need to fill in the billing address if I'm ordering by credit card? surely I can just type my card type, number and expiry date, no?And do I put my address on the contact form?Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jean you were the first to order.







So you know.Clair, if the billing address on the card matches your home billing address you just need to fill out that part.So you pick what format you want to order in Tapes, cds, ect and just fill that form out.If you need help let me know.







Thanks for the comments they are much appreciated.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric,Thanks I've ordered the stress tape and music tape - just like Jean G!Does that make me second or has someone beat me to it?







Have you thought about coping this post over to the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Forum - just for info?Clair


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

waaaay coooooo!congrats on the new site!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, did you use the form or the UK number, just curious? Also you were second so you know.







Thanks everyone for the comments.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Congratulations to both you!!







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric,I used the form, was that okay?Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I think were good claire.







Thanks for the support from everyone it really make a difference to us and like I say is very much appreciated.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

Hi All,Many thanks for all you comments







Claire you might have to try again,Anne emailed you directly I believe.Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Eric the site looks great! Thanks for all the work you do for us!!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Mike,I got an e-mail from Anne saying she didn't receive any comments - no mention that my order was received. You've got me puzzled now







Could you find out for me if I need to resubmit my order?Clair


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

Hi Clair,checked with Anne, your order didn't come through, just a feedback?I suggest you do it again. I have emailed Anne to expect your order







Anne will confirm safe receipt of order when she gets it







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Thanks Mike,How very odd







I'll resubmit my order again.Sure your not trying to get two payments off me?







Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, were good now as I saw the order come through. The first one you don't have to worry about. Your all set.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Congratuations on yet another triumph, Eric and Mike!I just asked a question or two on my "own" thread -- but I'll do it here, in the right place. I am going to definitely order the insomnia tape, and one other -- can't figure out what the difference between the stress, anxiety, or relaxation tape might be?Also, are these just one or two sides of music? Is there any instruction? I went to the site and couldn't quite figure it. And anyway -- let's see, what DO I have -- stress, anxiety or difficulty relaxing? (never even thought there was that much difference in stress, anxiety or difficulty relaxing anyway).


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Persistance,There is a difference between stress, anxiety, and difficulty in relaxation-If you don't mind, here's my two cents.Stress is something in all of our lives, and not necessarily a problem. How we REACT to the stress can be a problem. For instance, my brother travels all week for his business, and this is just a part of his job. For me, this would be a huge stress in my life, and would cause physical symptoms (especially digestive problems) to appear.Anxiety is basically imagined fear rather than an fear of an actual event. For instance, anxiety does not come from being on a plummeting jetliner, that fear is appropriate. Anxiety may come from you IMAGINING your jetliner plummeting, and your reaction to this fearful thought. This can also cause all sorts of physical symptoms.Learning to relax may simply be actually learning what relaxation FEELS like. Some people don't know what relaxation is until they experience progressive relaxation in hypnosis.Relaxation is used in hypnosis to get the client's body and mind to relax. Relaxing the mind helps the body to relax, and relaxing the body helps the mind to relax. Relaxation allows the suggestions to bypass the critical aspect of the conscious mind, to reach the subconscious, and to affect changes.AZ


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

just a suggestion....i'd loooove to see pictures...of Mike and his wife, and of Eric, and Andy the music maker, anyone who is involved with it...it may make the site friendly and more people comfortable about purchasing the wares.







take care all!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lotroexlover, I will work on that I think your right in seeing the people behind the scenes. Thanks------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

i just ordered my cds for stress and anxiety...can't wait.







i hope i did the order form right...i had to use an alternate email address cause it wouldn't take the length of the one i use all the time..(i have one of the world's longest email addies, heh)JeanG, did you enjoy your tapes? i'm wondering since you were the first to place your order. take care all!


----------

